# I am Poodle! Hear me Roar!



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

:afraid: Leroy has a lot of teeth!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotta love that you have hairless cats, to balance your hairy dog!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great idea to take that kind of picture. I will have to get Swizzle too. He always curls up his tongue which is cute. Your pet family is very handsome.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I just caught this one a few days ago. Kai has lost teeth but his roar is pretty big.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

sgeorge said:


> :afraid: Leroy has a lot of teeth!!


LOL I was just discussing in another thread how he might be missing a tooth!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Love the pic of Kai!!!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Love all of the teethy pictures ... but especially like the foster dog's expression! LOL!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hysterical pictures! Leroy wins for the biggest, toothiest mouth!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

oh my grandma what big teeth you have!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Bump!*

I KNOW there's pics of poodles roaring out there.... :becky:


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I know it's not entirely spoo but we can have my goldie too can't we? this is from when Zeph was a pup and no she's not niormally crosseyed


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

LOVE the photo!! lol


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I got one of Fleur last week!

Although it's not really a roar... she was eating a piece of meat with her mouth open. 

Obviously she hasn't learned her manners yet


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Pippin roaring!


----------

